# Bigfoot... Has Anyone Seen One?



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

We were tent camping last july 4th for a week at about 11000 feet in the rockies. The next closest campers were about 3 miles away.. We wre in a heavily treed area about 1/2 mile from the main road.. We were totally by ourselves.. 
Each of us seen something creature like on several occasions. We never mentioned this to eachother till the trip was over, because nobody wanted to ruin the trip. lol

The first was when the dw was washing some dishes by the river. She seen a large creature standing behind a tree watching her. It was about 50 feet away. He just stood there and starred. She could see about half of him, she thought she was seeing things till it moved. She said it was very tall(8-9 feet), had long arms, and a large head. It was coal black in color, and very hairy. It spooked her, but didnt want to spook us, so she just kept it to herself. Just kept telling herself she was seeing things.

The next day my son and I were shooting a 22 rifle at a target. As he was shooting, something ran between two trees about 150 feet away in front of us.. It was about 8 feet tall and had very long arms, and large head. It was coal black so it really stood out because looking into the trees the colors were either green or brown.The black stood out.. It ran between an opening about 25-30 feet wide, it ran upright and was not a bear.. My son had seen this too, but figured he was just seeing things. It had just finished raining and was a bit foggy, and about 45 degrees. I figured my eyes were playing tricks on me as it was dusk. I figured there was no way to pack up and leave at night, so I thought I'd just keep a pistol at close reach.. Didnt hear much that night, so I kinda shrugged it off for the next two days of the trip.

We were there for a week and I heard something outside the tent about every night milling around... I looked each morning for footprints but never seen anything. So I just shrugged it off. Its not uncommon to hear things in the back country.

As I walked around the forest, you could see where many trees had been pushed over. I just thought it was strange, but never put the two together. I didnt know.

On our way home, I mentioned if anyone had seen something, and both my wife and son said they also seen something. But knowone said something because they didnt want to spook eachother.. We all sorta freaked out when each of us admitted to seeing something.

We had never known this was such a known area for bigfoot till we got home and reseached it. Well we found out there has been many sightings there. There are many strange stories in that area.

That is one of the reasons we bought a camper... lol I figure everyone will not believe this, but since the 3 of seen somthing, it had to be something didnt it?

Beleive it or not....








Carey


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow!

That sounds like quite a trip. Sure sounds like you three all saw the same thing.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I love stories about Big Foot!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like the Kool-aide is kicking in!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I've seen him on TV

Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That gave me the heebie geebies and I'm not even camping!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> I've seen him on TV
> 
> Darlene


I set next to him on a recent SouthWest airline flight !!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

That's a good story to tell at a rally at night around the campfire









Of course then I would probably take it upon myself to rustle around the other Outbacks around 3 AM


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats one heck of a story wow!

Don


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Thats a good story. It is interesting that even today scientists are finding new species, maybe you saw one of them.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We had some sightings here in MD a few years back.

When they were building the Arundel Mills Mall, there were some illegals working and living in a office trailer on the property. It was shut down by INS, but the people kept talking about seeing a "Big Foot" on the property at night.







Remember this is in MD, right off of the Baltimore Washington Parkway.

About a week later...............Someone hit a Black Bear that was estimated at roughly 275 lbs. Extememly rare for a bear to be anywhere near the area.

THIS REALLY DID HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Highlander96 said:


> If ya wana find Big Foot... just look for the signs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool sign.. lol


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Nah, we're not laughing you out of here at all! I mean, who knows.... You saw what you saw and that's enough to spook me if I were in your shoes.

Now Doug's Kool-aid... Well, you should try it... It's not for the kids though


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I guess you didn't have a camera handy. If I were you I would go back there again and have everyone carry a camera. I was wondering did you try to find any tracks? If nothing else you will still have a great camping trip.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Someone hit a Black Bear that was estimated at roughly 275 lbs.


Thats just a baby bear Have seen more than enough taken at 400 + lbs around here and they keep multiplying! Me and DW saw 7 within a half hour on one trip in the woods


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I guess you didn't have a camera handy. If I were you I would go back there again and have everyone carry a camera. I was wondering did you try to find any tracks? If nothing else you will still have a great camping trip.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

N7OQ said:


> I guess you didn't have a camera handy. If I were you I would go back there again and have everyone carry a camera. I was wondering did you try to find any tracks? If nothing else you will still have a great camping trip.


Yea I did look for tracks, but I didnt see anything, the ground was covered in several inches of decompossing pine needles. It was very cushiony.
Yea a camera would have been good, but it was after leaving when we all figured it out. Maybe next year we will go back and investigate. It was a fun trip, I myself was on edge, didnt know everyone else was too. If any of us would have mentioned this, we would have packed up camp quickly and went to lower ground. But after seeing that I was ready..lol Its funny how we all seen the same thing, but wouldnt talk to eachother.. After this we have all agreed to be more upfront with eachother.

Carey


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> I guess you didn't have a camera handy. If I were you I would go back there again and have everyone carry a camera. I was wondering did you try to find any tracks? If nothing else you will still have a great camping trip.


We THOUGHT we were seeing a bear the other day. Big ol' black critter shuffling down the road then off into the swamps. Ranger at Aransas Nat'l Wildlife Refuge says the area is full of feral hogs, and that they get downright huge. He described the color as "dark black".

Sluggo


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Scott and Jamie said:


> Someone hit a Black Bear that was estimated at roughly 275 lbs.


Thats just a baby bear Have seen more than enough taken at 400 + lbs around here and they keep multiplying! Me and DW saw 7 within a half hour on one trip in the woods
[/quote]

Yea they get bigger here too, max would be 400lbs, but most are in the 300 range.. Its just drier here. There is more to gourge on up were you live. We see lots of bears dirt biking. More than once we have took a break in the woods while dirt biking and have heard mountain lions around us. One time while taking a break, one was scoping us about 50 feet away. We quickly started up and got outa there!

Once many years ago, about ten of us were around the campfire at about midnight. We counted at least 10 coyotes around us. They were growling at us.. I'm tellin ya, that freaked us all out! They hassled us all night. Knowone slept well.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

WAcamper said:


> Nah, we're not laughing you out of here at all! I mean, who knows.... You saw what you saw and that's enough to spook me if I were in your shoes.
> 
> Now Doug's Kool-aid... Well, you should try it... It's not for the kids though










Oh I get it..







I call that witches brew...


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Ya got to remember to keep the cap on that glue bottle!














LOL

A great story. I always watch all the Discovery channel shows on Big Foot, even though I am a show me person and don't really believe in it. Though I don't doubt that you may have seen something.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok here is a old camp tip that will clear out a campground faster then ever.

1. Get a five pound metal coffee can.
2. Poke a hole in the bottom with a nail or screw.
3. Insert a string through the hole about 2 feet long. (hole should be just bigger than the string)
4. Wet the string
5. Holding the can with your left hand and pulling with the right at a downward angle, can will make a noise that is so creepy it makes your skin crawl.

Tent campers will pack up and leave in the middle of the night (have seen it happen).

It's a cross between a bear howling and something no one wants to see even in there dreams.

Jeff


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Thats sooo freaky! I remember when we were kids my dad & his friends would tell stories around the campfire about bigfoot....I'm still afraid of the woods when its dark and I'm almost 40!!

Cheryl


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I heard that Sasquatch does most of his camping with Jimmy Hoffa and Elvis these days. They too were likey close by.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Maybe it was the guys doing the caveman GEICO commercials. They were just taking some vacation.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We see lots of bears dirt biking


Man, y'all got some talented bears up there! And with money!

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

You beat me to it Mark!!!!!

Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Ok here is a old camp tip that will clear out a campground faster then ever.
> 
> 1. Get a five pound metal coffee can.
> 2. Poke a hole in the bottom with a nail or screw.
> ...


I need more details about this coffee can thing! That sounds like fun


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Ok here is a old camp tip that will clear out a campground faster then ever.
> 
> 1. Get a five pound metal coffee can.
> 2. Poke a hole in the bottom with a nail or screw.
> ...


I need more details about this coffee can thing! That sounds like fun








[/quote]

Oh fun is not the word! We were hunting in Mineral King one time have to pack in no roads. At about eight miles in a large group of Sierra Club members started giving us a bad time for being hunters. So we camped a mile away from them and waited until dark to make our move.

It was a pitch black night with no moon we snuck up to the trees outside there camp with three of these things and went to work. After two pulls the light went out after about four they put out the fire and retreated to there tents. We walked around 100 yards outside there camp doing this for about an hour then left back to our camp.

The next morning at 5 am we went buy the spot where they were camped and they were gone. They packed up and left in the middle of the night. Dont forgot they were eight miles from any car or anything. So that tells you what this thing sounds like. They are fun but use at your own risk and in a very secluded place and I can promise you people will react. (some by shooting mabye) again use at your own risk









Jeff


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

mswalt said:


> > We see lots of bears dirt biking
> 
> 
> Man, y'all got some talented bears up there! And with money!
> ...


You got me... lol

Carey


----------

